

Create your own Yahoo browser - Yahoo publishes private keys - fpp
http://twitter.com/nikcub/status/205489752684765185/photo/1

======
fpp
"...Yahoo included their cert private key inside the Axis Chrome extension..
(means anybody can sign extension as yahoo).. pic.twitter.com/MOPs2mJv "

